# Extractor directions



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Ted:I've got a kelly extractor. also used,When I first start it I let it run slow for several round's & let thing's equal out,then slowly build up speed till you see the honey flowing.getting alittle faster as you go.
Leave the gate open while you are extracting,If you don't the honey will build up in the bottom & blowout the comb in the bottom of the frames.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks mark, didnt think of the honey building up that high and do damage to the comb, how long does it usually take to extract the honey once you got it up to top speed? got another question>
this one is silly but I dont want to make a mistake, if my extractor is a 9-18 frames, the 18 is for shallows and the 9 for deeps, how many mediums will it hold or will it hold 18 mediums too? i didnt get any paperwork with the extractor so got to ask someone.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Not a silly question at all,(if you don't know you don't know)because I don't know :I have never thought about it. All I use is shallow's.
Maybe someone here will answer that one for you.
If not you could call Dandant they should be able to help you.
As far as the amount of time it's hard to say (10-15 min's?),I normally just watch the honey coming out of the valve.& see when it stop's.
Sorry I couldn't be anymore help.>>>>Mark


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> i start spinning it slowly and then after some 
> time I can speed it up, how long of time to spin
> it on slow

The idea is to extract the combs on "slow" until
the rotation of the extractor "soothes out", and
one can increase the speed without having an
unbalanced condition.

If your extractor is not very securely bolted to
the floor, this is easy to notice.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

TWT- see PM


----------

